# New 1/72 scale ground vehicle set?



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I heard that Academy might be releasing a new ground vehicle set that will include the Opel Blitz fuel truck and a trolly for loading bombs on German a/c.

Does anybody have a possible release date for this set of kits?

I know there are resin kits of the Opel Blitz fuel truck avaiable but I would like to work with plastic kits if I have a choice.

















I think some fuel trucks and a few more figures in my pics will make them look much more lifelike.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good grief, those pics are beautiful! I'm a big Luft 46 fan.
Here's my stuff - no dioramas, I'm afraid.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/models_projekts.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John P,

Thats a very nice collection of Luft 46 models you have there!
I also have some of those same kits, most of mine are still in their boxes though. 

This year I plan on building a bigger airplane hanger than last years, I want to try and do some photos with some of the a/c parked inside, the hard part will be making one of the walls removeable so I can do some pics from inside the hanger looking out towards the tarmac where some a/c will be parked.

Some airfield ground vehicles like the Opel Blitz fuel truck are some of the things I have wanted to add to my airfield pics.
I have the Italeri 1/72 scale Opel Blitz cargo truck that I had planned on converting into a fuel truck but if at all possible would prefer something like that Academy kit if it is ever released.

Agentsmith


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

I dunno if you could make those pics any better! I stared at the screen for at least 3 minutes before deciding they _had_ to be models. Beautiful!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You need a Kubelwagon or two scattered about there too .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> You need a Kubelwagon or two scattered about there too .


 
Yes, that would really bring it to life. Some great pix. Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Diorama Pics look like fun, great pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

John P.

Perhaps my favourite line on your site...

_"A concept that a test pilot would only come near under life-threatening orders from a Nazi regime."_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^The Treibflugel, right?
Can you imagine trying to LAND that monstrosity?! I'd rather eject. Of course if you ejected, you'd probably get clubbed by one of the rotating wings.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks guys!*

Thank you xr4sam, John P, roadrner, NUM11BLADE, and Part Pit Mike for the kind words about my pics.

I already have built the Academy 1/72 scale kit of the Kubelwagon but what I would really like to add to my pics is a fuel tanker or two.

In 1/48 scale I have two sets of Verlinden Luftwaffe start carts that have not been built yet, I'm not exactly thrilled with the idea of building them since they are resin and PE kits.
I also have built the Tamiya 1/48 scale Kubelwagon (a GREAT little kit) and use it sometimes in my airfield pics.



















The above color pic shows the tiny Academy kit on the left, while the b/w pic shows the Tamiya Kubelwagon nearest the camera.


Agentsmith


----------

